# This poor dog



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

anyone able to help him?they do not adopt to the public...and he looks miserable.
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Angleton, TX | 11-65-0249


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Bumping up! If I could drive to Texas right now and get him I would be leaving right this second! Come on GRF! Work a miracle!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

* 
This is so sad-he must be in pain. I emld. all of the TEXAS Golden Ret. Rescues for him=praying!!*

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Angleton, TX | 11-65-0249


11-65-0249
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Angleton, TX | 11-65-0249
Golden Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Angleton, TX 
Medium • Adult • Male 

OUR SITE IS FOR THE PURPOSE OF HELPING FIND MISSING LOVED ONES OR FOR RESCUE GROUPS TO HELP SAVE FROM OUR FACILITIES. WE DO NOT ADOPT TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC. VERY FRIENDLY SWEET SWEET BOY. HAS TERRIBLE MANGE AND NEEDS OUT ASAP. PLEASE HELP THIS SWEET BOY. APPEARS TOBE A GOLDEN RET. OR GOLDEN RET CROSS. DO NOT WANT HIM TO CONTINUE TO SUFFER SO PLEASE HELP HIM OUT ASAP. CAME IN 3-25-11
More about 11-65-0249
Pet ID: 11-65-0249 • Up-to-date with routine shots • Primary color: Yellow, Tan, Blond or Fawn • Coat length: Medium 
11-65-0249's Contact Info
Brazoria County Sheriffs Office Livestock /Animal Control, Angleton, TX 

•979-388-2365

[email protected]

•See more pets from Brazoria County Sheriffs Office Livestock /Animal Control 
•For more information, visit Brazoria County Sheriffs Office Livestock /Animal Control's Web site.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

OMG- this poor soul. A miracle is definitely needed for this boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

I emld. the shelter to let them know that I've contacted all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in TX and asked if he has found a rescue.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just bumping up this sweet dog that needs rescuing.....Im praying someone can save him.....such a shame....makes me sick....


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This is really sad. I hope a golden retriever rescue can overlook the ambiguity of this dog's breed and take him in.


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

I sent the information right to the intake coordinator for Golden Beginnings Golden Retriever Rescue in Houston which is pretty close. I do transports, fostering, and other events for them. It's a great group of people and hopefully they see enough golden in him for us to take him. I'll keep you all posted as to what I find out!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Huggenkiss*

HuggenKiss

Thank You!!! 

Will you try to get an answer from the intake coor.?
Don't know how long this poor boy has!


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

This isn't the happy update I was hoping to give... We did look at pulling this guy but he's more of a lab/pit mix so we weren't able to take him. He is still on pet finder so hopefully another rescue group can get him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

thank you for updating us!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld.*

I just emld. two Lab Rescues near Houston for him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed for him. Poor guy must be in pain.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No reply*

No reply from Lab Rescue.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

No longer listed on the site. Any word?


----------

